# lake george area routes



## m1k (Jun 27, 2003)

I am headed to Lake George for a work conference that I can extend for a bike weekend. Any suggestions for routes or organized rides?


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

m1k said:


> I am headed to Lake George for a work conference that I can extend for a bike weekend. Any suggestions for routes or organized rides?



Lake George is tough in the summertime - the roads are generally pretty good, but they are narrow and tourist traffic makes bicycling difficult. If you want a great book on LG rides, take a look at "25 Bicycle Tours in the Adirondacks" http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0881503185/ref=sib_dp_pt/102-0365033-9156100#reader-link. There are three LG routes, and the Pilot Knob route alone is worth the price of the book.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

